# Sticky  Car lover's experience of claiming with Chris Knott



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi, you'll be aware we regularly post examples of the feedback we receive and these are geared more around members' experience of our prices. But here's an unsolicited tale of the experience of one car club member who needed our help when his car was stolen...

_"Well as promised here is my review of the sad experience of having my pride and joy stolen. The MK4 VW R32 was stolen after what looks like a targeted burglary at my home. It was last seen with a group in the Bradford area. The car was apparently HPI checked in the weeks prior to the theft, and also the week after the theft. Perhaps this implies it was targeted and was then attempted to be sold on.

Anyone who knows me and the car knows for the last 5-6 years of ownership how much that car was cherished. I'd spent thousands on it even in the last few months and weeks before it was stolen and it was planned to be kept forever. It was soul-destroying to see it stolen and in the hands of scum, but we were not harmed so I am grateful for that. All else is insured which helps one move on with their life.

To that end, I was expecting a nightmare from the insurers. You hear horror stories of low-ball offers of perceived market value and long protracted arguments of what your payout should be. You wonder when you will get paid, you wonder what car you will be able to get from the payout, you mentally prepare for bad news and insult to injury with the impending offer from the insurance company.

Thankfully with Chris Knott, and Highway Insurance, my experience of my first ever such claim on insurance was reassuringly good, and better than what I expected.

Claims for damage are relatively easy going, you get a quote and take the car for repair, drive a courtesy car, pay your excess, and then collect your car. Job done. Not so with a theft and Total Loss claim.

Something to be aware of which I wasn't:- in a total loss claim, where your car is deemed unrecoverable/unrepairable, you do not have access to a courtesy car. You have to get your own car or hire one at your own expense for the duration of the claims process upto the point you buy a replacement vehicle. £120 per week for a tiny supermini, not including insurance waivers and other extras. If you need something larger you pay more. If it takes 4 weeks to get a payout, and a new car thereafter, you are easily £500 out of pocket already.

I needed a car to get to work etc. so the pressure was on to get the matter resolved. In my heart I wanted the car back, but after hearing of the lowlife ragging it around their dumps in Mannigham and Firzinghall I decided I no longer wanted it back, and wanted to move on. A sad end to lovely years with the best car I'd ever had.

I made the claim to Chris Knott, and was put in touch with several departments and then finally the claims handlers. They collected information and investigated the claim. I was under a lot of financial pressure, as well as being quite emotionally charged just from the whole incident. I was concerned for my wife and was in the midst of making the house like Fort Knox. So I kept in regular contact with the claims handlers. There was a lady called Amy as well as others who showed great patience with me, and remembered me when I called.

The handlers investigated the claim and until that was complete the claim could not be passed forward for conclusion by the technical engineers. This took the best part of 3 weeks from the theft date. I contacted them every few days for an update and to let them know the issues I was facing.

Then it finally came to an offer from the technical engineer which, as expected, was a low-ball offer which they said was based on the Glass's Guide for my mileage. So I had to write to them about the car, its history, its condition, its equipment and how it differed from other cars which were being advertised at lower prices.

I eventually got a call from the engineer who in all honesty was a really nice guy, and reasonable. He explained his role and his payout limitations and being able to justify to auditors any value he agrees. We discussed my car at length and I felt he was sensitive to the situation of losing a car which one is passionate about, as opposed to a monetary loss of a form of transport. He himself was a car enthusiast which made me feel as if he understood me.

In the end I am happy to say that we were able to agree a settlement which I was happy with. I felt I was treated like an individual, and I was treated fairly. The final agreed offer brought closure to the issue, as opposed to add to the pain. The cheque for the payout arrived within days of the agreement being reached.

Such was my overall experience with Chris Knott and Highway, that they will be my first choice for a renewal quote from now on. The last thing you want in a time of painful issue is for more insult to be added to injury with hassle and poor payout. Chris Knott are understanding to people who cherish their cars, modify them and look after them."_ *JamesBaby, R32 Owners Club*

If you'd like to be looked after by a broker who understands your needs and the passion you have for a car that is more than just a mode of transport, we'd be happy to talk.

Chris Knott Quoteline: *0800 917 2274* - please mention this forum or its unique code to also receive the club scheme discount.

best,
Nick


----------

